

Why Apple Hasn't Shipped a Full TV. Hint: 12x12 - jonsteiman
http://www.jonathansteiman.com/1/post/2012/08/apple-stores-brilliant-branding-but-a-new-product-speed-bump.html

======
TetOn
>Finding floor space to display 15 TVs ranging from 27 to 60-inches, plus
hundreds of units of inventory, is no easy feat.

What in the wide, wide world of sports indicates that Apple will or _would_
introduce a line of 15 TVs? Assuming they ever do enter the market, there will
be exactly one model (edited to add: including a good, better, best _within_
the model). Maybe more models and sizes later, but there will be only one to
start.

~~~
joezydeco
I believe your initial instincts were right. You offer one model and say
"that's it." If demand takes off, just like the iPod, you start expanding into
the premium and lower-end markets as you see fit.

There has to be a sweet spot for TV sales these days (32"? 37"?) and that's
all they need to do. You then update the ATV puck to have the same internals
and let customers know if they want a larger set, buy it on their own and use
the puck.

------
mbenjaminsmith
That's pretty interesting reasoning but it's based on a key flawed assumption:
that Apple would offer anywhere near 15 screen sizes. Given Apple's history I
think it's reasonable to assume they would sell two or maybe three sizes max.

Also, this is their first product that would be primarily wall mounted. Not
needing space for peripherals would open up new display options -- like
sticking them on a wall.

------
shadesandcolour
Even if Apple were to introduce 15 different display sizes, which isn't really
likely, who says they have to show you every single one in the store. What
sets an Apple television apart from the rest is the interface and the
software. You need maybe one or two models in store to showcase that. People
know how big a TV is, they have these things called tape measures that they
use to find out how big something is.

------
dtjohnnymonkey
Apple already puts TVs in their stores to showcase the Apple TV device. They
could just replace those with the Apple "TV set".

------
tomcreighton
I don't understand what 3D printing has to do with floor space. You can't
print an iMac.

Also, this post assumes that Apple will make TVs 'ranging from 27 to 60
inches', which seems very un-Apple, at best.

------
stoolpigeon
I don't buy the proposition that apple tv hasn't done well because televisions
that aren't made by apple aren't good enough.

